# Warm sunny DaddyDaughterDigger day :)



## DaddyDaughterDiggers (Dec 4, 2012)

Some of the finds of today's dig!


----------



## DaddyDaughterDiggers (Dec 4, 2012)

Daughter Digger Lona


----------



## DaddyDaughterDiggers (Dec 4, 2012)

Daddy Digger Ron


----------



## blobbottlebob (Dec 4, 2012)

Nice stuff. What are the hutch and the other blobs?


----------



## DaddyDaughterDiggers (Dec 4, 2012)

Hutch is another P.J. Kohlmann, blobs are Mcavoy Chicago. There is another perfect Webber, a few Tonics from Chicago and a Miler Goe. Herzog Racine and an Anheiser Busch Norfolk Virginia....a lot of cool stuff.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Dec 4, 2012)

> ORIGINAL: DaddyDaughterDiggers
> 
> Some of the finds of today's dig!


 
 Great pics of you, and Lona... and of course the bottles...[] What's the biggest amber one pictured towards the bottom? Looks like your getting some good stuff.


----------



## MINNESOTA DIGGER (Dec 4, 2012)

NICE FINDS


----------



## blobbottlebob (Dec 4, 2012)

You ever find the JJ Kohlman bottles? They HAVE to be related, you'd think. Great that keep hauling them in.


----------



## Asterx (Dec 4, 2012)

You're really bringing in some great bottles, would love to see some close-ups of the new haul!


----------



## DaddyDaughterDiggers (Dec 4, 2012)

Thanks Joe. Its an Abelina Natural Catharic. These are just the bottles we deemed picture worthy. Quite a few bottles that were common we gave to the land owner and some stuff still in the bucket that we haven't cleaned yet. Today the Bottle Gods smiled upon us.....lol. Lona said her Bottle God Prayer twice today. I think it helped.


----------



## DaddyDaughterDiggers (Dec 4, 2012)

Yes Bob we have found a few J.J. Kohlmann crown tops. Yes. He was P.J. Kohlmann's brother. He left the Racine firm in early 1900's to open the one in Kenosha.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Dec 4, 2012)

Is that a "Gaslight" ammonia bottle?


----------



## DaddyDaughterDiggers (Dec 4, 2012)

Here are some of the Best


----------



## DaddyDaughterDiggers (Dec 4, 2012)

pic2


----------



## DaddyDaughterDiggers (Dec 4, 2012)

pic3


----------



## DaddyDaughterDiggers (Dec 4, 2012)

No. It's a Dr. S.B.H. & Co. "AKA" Dumb Bomb


----------



## blobbottlebob (Dec 4, 2012)

Nice hutch. I think the Kohlman JR is harder to find than the Kohlman and CO bottles.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Dec 4, 2012)

Cool...If you ever decide to part with the "Crow" stove polish sometime down the road,...I'm in.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.......[]


----------



## DaddyDaughterDiggers (Dec 4, 2012)

I am selling one right now on ebay. Here is the link. If ebay is not your thing we could work something out for the one I just dug.
Crow Stove Polish


----------



## DaddyDaughterDiggers (Dec 4, 2012)

Yeah we have a few of both. I like the ones with out the Monogram. Very crude and antique looking.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Dec 4, 2012)

Too funny...Just went and bid on it.. []


----------



## DaddyDaughterDiggers (Dec 4, 2012)

Cool. I hope you get it.


----------



## Asterx (Dec 4, 2012)

That Crow Stove Polish is a very cool bottle, love the embossing of the crow. Nice stuff, and great pictures []


----------



## Asterx (Dec 4, 2012)

[/quote]

 That looks like a master ink all the way on the right (?)... Nice color.


----------



## DaddyDaughterDiggers (Dec 4, 2012)

Nope. It's an Abelina Natural Cathartic water. Not really sure if that was a tonic or what. But I love the bottle.


----------



## DaddyDaughterDiggers (Dec 4, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  asterisk80
> 
> That Crow Stove Polish is a very cool bottle, love the embossing of the crow. Nice stuff, and great pictures []


 
 Thanks. I am getting better at taking pics especially after some great tips from BlobBottleBob.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Dec 4, 2012)

> ORIGINAL: DaddyDaughterDiggers
> 
> Nope. It's an Abelina Natural Cathartic water. Not really sure if that was a tonic or what. But I love the bottle.


 
 That bottle has a great look to it....Don't think I've seen one before.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Dec 4, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  DaddyDaughterDiggers
> 
> Daughter Digger Lona


 
 Better watch that cigarette near that dump gas []


----------



## DaddyDaughterDiggers (Dec 5, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  RICKJJ59W
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 lol...caboom.


----------



## AlexD (Dec 5, 2012)

Great finds! Thanks for sharing with us[]


----------



## DaddyDaughterDiggers (Dec 5, 2012)

Thank you for taking the time to check it out. We are very lucky to continuously pull good stuff from the same dump.


----------



## Bottlehoe (Dec 5, 2012)

Anything from Green Bay?  I was born and raised there.  Cool finds!!


----------



## GACDIG (Dec 5, 2012)

Good Dig. The dump that keeps on giving.


----------



## epackage (Dec 5, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  DaddyDaughterDiggers
> 
> Daughter Digger Lona


 Not what I was expecting...


----------



## idigjars (Dec 5, 2012)

Congrats on your new finds and thank you for sharing with us.   Paul


----------



## DaddyDaughterDiggers (Dec 5, 2012)

lol....I get that a lot. When I dig I have no qualms about getting dirty.


----------



## DaddyDaughterDiggers (Dec 5, 2012)

I still have the girly side in me! I dig hoping to find inkers and perfumers


----------



## epackage (Dec 5, 2012)

I have been picturing a dad and his 11 or 12 year old daughter, her cute little face with a red nose from the cold and dirt smudges on her cheeks, but I am not disappointed in any way shape or form...[]


----------



## DaddyDaughterDiggers (Dec 5, 2012)

HaHa....Good luck with your digs my friend.


----------



## creeper71 (Dec 5, 2012)

> ORIGINAL: epackage
> 
> I have been picturing a dad and his 11 or 12 year old daughter, her cute little face with a red nose from the cold and dirt smudges on her cheeks, but I am not disappointed in any way shape or form...[]


 that is pretty much what I was thinkin too


----------



## DaddyDaughterDiggers (Dec 5, 2012)

Smile...Well, I probably looked liked that little girl about 20 years ago []....My dad showed me this hobby when I was about 8 years old. We have been doing it together ever sense!


----------



## myersdiggers1998 (Dec 5, 2012)

My mom started me at 8 and im 52 and still digging , its a passion now.[]


----------



## DaddyDaughterDiggers (Dec 5, 2012)

It's great to hear the stories behind how people get into this hobby. I only wish I could make my day job my hobby and this a full time adventure []


----------



## JOETHECROW (Dec 5, 2012)

Hmmm,I was helping a childhood friend look for his lost dog in the woods....We were about 12...Happened into this clearing (with fresh diggings) A victorian dump! this was during the 70's....Lot's of people had the bottle bug back then. I spotted a deformed bromo near a dirt pile,...Picked it up and put it in my pocket...Never looked back...54 now. []


----------



## DaddyDaughterDiggers (Dec 5, 2012)

You don't hear that kind of story everyday! See. You help others and the bottle god helps you!


----------



## LC (Dec 5, 2012)

I tore an old house down for a guy for the material in the 70s , talk about a real blunder . Turned out the wood in the house was not even worth trying to reuse , had no idea as to how old it was , had a log foundation I found out too late , oh well , lesson learned . Anyway , the plus side was that I found some old bottles under the flooring and that was my beginning of my adverture through the world of glass .


----------



## DaddyDaughterDiggers (Dec 5, 2012)

My dad showed me the glory of digging at the Southern Pacific Railroad in Sacramento, Ca. Which was a late 1700's dump. I have so many exciting memories of those years. I remember many times wondering if my dad realized I was only 8. He would explain the details of digging and finding, as if I was a college student. lol . I was always a daddy's girl and through out the years this has always been away to keep up close. Now, I'm 29 and enjoy digging as much as I did when I was a child!


----------



## epackage (Dec 5, 2012)

Great to here it, you guys have posted some great finds ever since you joined us, it's been a pleasure to see all your finds...[]


----------



## madman (Dec 5, 2012)

good lookin bottles???


----------



## MrSchulz (Dec 6, 2012)

What is that short Amber on the second row to the farthest left?  I've dug a few of those that were Chicago Malt Brewery and West Side Brewery slug plates


----------



## DaddyDaughterDiggers (Dec 6, 2012)

Hi MrSchulz, The one I believe you are talking about is the Chicago, Mc Avoy Brewing co.

 I read you were a new Digger. Happy to have you around! Good luck with all your treasure hunts!!!
 Lona


----------



## tftfan (Dec 6, 2012)

GOOD STUFF ! hope one of our spots starts given like that.  []


----------



## Lordbud (Dec 8, 2012)

How funny the years that have passed since I first began digging in junior high school. The best bottle I've ever dug was at the age of 14. Now not quite 40 years later I am still able to add bottles to the collection, although digging in California is certainly a different situation that it was back in the day. But one thing is the same, good finds are only spread by "word of mouth" just like back in the day. Rare Western bottles are still "top hush" when they are uncovered.


----------



## mainer1 (Dec 9, 2012)

Nice finds!
 Have all the great bottles you have been digging come from the same dump?


----------



## DaddyDaughterDiggers (Dec 9, 2012)

Thanks Mainer1. I would say 905 of them are from the same dump.


----------



## hunting262 (Dec 9, 2012)

NICE!!!!![:-][:-][:-]


----------



## DaddyDaughterDiggers (Dec 10, 2012)

I just want to put this out there and I am not sure if this is the proper place. I have caught wind of of the possibility that some diggers out there are on a hunt to find the location we are digging. I would like to please ask that you would not step onto the property we are digging with out one of us there. The area we are digging is a private residence and we are in close contact with the owners. The owners have put certain rules into place to keep all parties happy with our digging there and to violate those rules would terminate our ability to do so. I am in no way implementing anyone on this site. I just feel like I need to get the word out there and I feel this is the best way to do so. We hold strong the code for diggers and the ethics that go with it. As we say in our house. Hold to the code and the Bottle Gods will shine upon you. If I am in the wrong for posting this hear please let me know as I will delete it immediately.


----------



## epackage (Dec 10, 2012)

Some people are always gonna be dirtbags and try and screw people out of their digs, best thing to do would be to remove your last name from your profile page so people can't find out so much info on you, like where you live, stuff you may post on sites like Facebook and any pics that might giveaway your digging location. Make sure the pics you post of your digs don't give away your dig location as well, Lona... Good luck...Jim


----------



## DaddyDaughterDiggers (Dec 10, 2012)

Thanks Epackage. Will Do.


----------



## epackage (Dec 10, 2012)

Happy to help... I'm sure you've heard this a million times but you look just like Olivia Wilde... Good luck on the rest of your digs


----------



## DaddyDaughterDiggers (Dec 10, 2012)

Thanks epackage....Never heard that before, but after along night at work that made my night!


----------



## epackage (Dec 10, 2012)

I'm shocked you haven't heard it alot before, have a good night....Jim


----------



## sandchip (Dec 10, 2012)

Lona, I mentioned this in another thread to make sure you turn off the location setting on your cell phone and on your digital camera.  Scumbags can get the GPS coordinates off the pictures you post leading them right to your dig spot.


----------



## blobbottlebob (Dec 10, 2012)

> I have caught wind of of the possibility that some diggers out there are on a hunt to find the location we are digging.


 
 Hey Daddydaughter,
 Good advice from Epackage above. If iit is true, it's disturbing what people will do out of basically sheer greed. Sorry to hear that but you should protect yourself as best as possible. Anyone who is willing to steal your spot is unlikely to respect your wishes regarding being decent to the homeowners (so let's hope it is not true).


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Dec 10, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  sandchip
> 
> Lona, I mentioned this in another thread to make sure you turn off the location setting on your cell phone and on your digital camera.  Scumbags can get the GPS coordinates off the pictures you post leading them right to your dig spot.


 
 Come on now! you guys make it sound like a episode of "Spy vs Spy" in a mad magazine.Cell phone? digital camera? GPS? redickulus. Just get a gun and be done with it.


----------



## DaddyDaughterDiggers (Dec 10, 2012)

The technology today scares me lol. I remember when all we had were Beepers and house phones. I'm going to check my camera today and make sure those settings are no longer visible. The thing that gets me the most, is the reason why I dig. I dig to stay close to my father and to continue our hobby. My dad and I are not hard tuchy's. If someone wanted to dig with us, I would try to make it possibles! You wouldn't have to steal the spot's, just ask to join us one of these digs. And we would try to make it happen. Maybe I just live in a fantasy world.


----------



## Plumbata (Dec 10, 2012)

I'll chime in and agree that there are plenty of shady people who will try to ferret out the locations of good dumps or digging sites. People here on this site have done it to other diggers based upon a few informative words or images that show the general landscape and not just the hole or some in-situ bottles. As a game, I will try to locate people's digging spots based upon the clues they unwittingly provide, and have been successful in the past. Instead of raiding their spot, I message them and warn them that the info should be removed/edited because there are plenty of dishonorable diggers out there. There was 1 dump about an hour away from me that was producing colored druggists and hutches by the bucketload, and I found its precise location.  It took some restraint to leave that one alone, lol.

 The dump you two are digging is a top-notch spot, and is one of the very few places where a person could "earn a living" by digging and selling the finds. I had a dump that produced like that for a while, and had to keep close-lipped about it because others were actively trying to figure out where I was digging.

 As an aside, if I were you I would dig that dump all winter long. When the heavy frost sets in one can dig caves ("bottle mines", hehe) under the frost layer, and the frozen overburden tends to be extremely strong and supportive, especially when strengthened by roots and whatnot. Plenty of people would advise against this, but if done intelligently and with great attention to physics and the carving of load-bearing supports in the earth, it makes digging extremely easy (and comfortably warm even in late January).


----------



## JOETHECROW (Dec 10, 2012)

> ORIGINAL: epackage
> 
> Happy to help... I'm sure you've heard this a million times but you look just like Olivia Wilde... Good luck on the rest of your digs


 

 Two things to add... 

 1)  Jim you're right,...it's a fairly uncanny resemblance.[]

 2) Lona,...even though _you _have a decent generous attitude,  and are willing to share and be kind,...Some people are amazingly unscrupulous when it comes to raiding and pillaging someone elses good dig spot. Tom, Fred and I had various folks (both good and bad) trying their luck at finding our "under the drugstore" dig of a few years back. I was relatively careless, out of enthusiasm for a great dig, when posting various pics...and that's not just a random occurance. It happens fairly often in various locales, Fortunately we were about finished digging there when this came to light. I hope that no one attempts to infiltrate your spot.[&:]


----------

